

Ask HN: If you could help someone become an entrepreneur for $1, would you? - brwr

Hi,<p>If you opened this, I&#x27;m going to assume the answer is a resounding &quot;Yes!&quot;, because an equally resounding &quot;No!&quot; is not nearly as much fun.<p>I want to become an entrepreneur and I need $1 from you. Let me tell you why.<p>I&#x27;m writing a book on React, which I&#x27;m sure you&#x27;ve all heard of. I&#x27;ve never done anything really &quot;entrepreneurial&quot; before, and so this is kind of a big step for me.<p>Because I need absolutely all the help in the world, I joined an online course by AppSumo called &quot;How To Make A $1,000 A Month Business&quot; this morning. My first task is to get someone to give me a single dollar. That&#x27;s it -- just $1.<p>If that sounds weird to you, rest assured that I find it weird too and it&#x27;s a lot more uncomfortable for me than it is for you. :) I don&#x27;t make a habit of asking strangers on the Internet for money.<p>With that said, will you be the person to invest $1 in me and help me become an entrepreneur?<p>If not, I would like to know why and hear any advice you have on the topic of becoming an entrepreneur. Either way, please email me at james [at] brwr [dot] org, and let&#x27;s chat. :)<p>For the interested, PayPal is a great option! Visit this link (clickable below) and enter my email (james [at] brwr [dot] org): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1eatUpl
======
greenyoda
According to your web site ([http://brwr.org](http://brwr.org)), you're a
"software hacker living in Mountain View, CA". So presumably, if you really
wanted to become an entrepreneur, you could save money from your job and
invest it in a side business rather than begging $1 donations from random
people on the web. If I wanted to give $1 to a beggar, I'd rather give it to
the homeless guys on the street who are asking for money to buy food.

And yes, you're begging, not looking for investors. If you were looking for
investors, you'd have a business plan and would be offering the investors a
piece of your business in return for their money.

~~~
brwr
The money isn't the point. :)

------
brwr
Clickable link to PayPal: [http://bit.ly/1eatUpl](http://bit.ly/1eatUpl)

------
ironghost
Lower the barrier - provide payment channels. Or, go get on the street and try
to make a dollar.

~~~
brwr
I've added a link to the PayPal page for sending money to an email address to
the original post and added a clickable in the comments as well. Thanks for
the advice! :)

